
Secure Email Based  in Switzerland - zemanel
https://protonmail.com
======
tyingq
One downside of protonmail is that they don't provide access via IMAP, so once
you migrated it would be hard to back up your emails or leave them for another
vendor.

They apparently now have a beta of IMAP access though:
[https://protonmail.uservoice.com/forums/284483-feedback/sugg...](https://protonmail.uservoice.com/forums/284483-feedback/suggestions/7180858-imap-
smtp-tls-support?tracking_code=017f0a56f118f5c74289c5ba64cb3281)

~~~
acqq
And I don't understand how they manage to make it "easy" for the user to make
both their "special" emails encrypted by the user and unreadable to their
server and at the same time allowing users to send the "normal e-mails" to
other e-mail servers/users that have to be unencrypted.

Anybody knows?

Edit: can fully unencrypted e-mails be sent and received via their services at
all? And how did they solve that?

~~~
tyingq
It's described here: [https://protonmail.com/support/knowledge-base/encrypt-
for-ou...](https://protonmail.com/support/knowledge-base/encrypt-for-outside-
users/)

Apparently, you have to have shared a password with the end recipient through
some other channel before you send them an email.

------
nimish
Unless email is E2E encrypted from all the sources I care about like banks and
stuff I don't see the point.

------
Davide95
My question is always the same (as a protonmail user): why don't they open-
source their android app? There aren't reasons not to do so. For example I
wanted to improve their app adding a feature in the past, but I can't

~~~
sliken
Because then you could open a protonmail competitor easier.

------
dogma1138
While they are hosted in Switzerland they are staffed from the US iirc so if
you are worried about state survielence don't count on geography to save you.

